# iphones sync



## gphillipk (Aug 20, 2009)

Does the iphone have a sync application that allows a user to move data directly to another iphone? I recently upgraded from a nokia E61 to the N97 and found the 'switch' (N97) and 'sync' (e61) apps. quite handy  in this regard.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 20, 2009)

Not all data in most cases, and not directly in others.

Of course, MobileMe will keep most of your contacts, calendars, mail and other "Apple"-supported things in sync.  While it's not direct from iPhone to iPhone, for all intents and purposes, it appears that way -- make a change on one, and moments later, it appears on the other.

Some file storage apps have the ability to "share" files between themselves.

Yet other apps are meant to share contact information directly (over bluetooth or wifi) between phones.

If you're looking to do a "data dump" from one iPhone to another, I suggest backing up the iPhone with iTunes, then plugging in the 2nd phone and doing a "restore" from that backup.

What data, specifically, are you looking to migrate from one phone to another?


----------



## gphillipk (Aug 21, 2009)

well, I'm a nokia user presently & do not own an iphone. I was just curious if the iphone had an equivalent app. to the afore-mentioned nokia ones. To move my contacts, old sms, gallery (pics,music, video clips etc), to-do notes & other calendar entries from my old e61 to my new N97 I activated bluetooth in both, paired them and used those apps. Didn't need a computer.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess you don't watch TV. There is App for that  for the iPhone.


----------

